# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  How much you are _______

## Jugnoh

*How much you are yourselves*

*Do you behave and express yourself according to your sincere beliefs or you try to create the suitable  image for yourself?**

but sometimes the reality and what we really want is always the opposite.that is why our people feel burden ,load pressure, vexed,worried and distressed from work they are doing.that is to say,destiny compell them to do so,or they get nothing....


NOTE:- (piece of advice for every1 )

  U need to be stronger so that  you don't bow to external pressures , do not change the way you are to suit others or to fit in , there are people out there that will like you for who you are , don't ever wait for them to find you go out and find them  if you act like sheep talk like sheep and walk like sheep then you are a lamb chop  be yourself , never follow everyone else*

----------


## Fall Back

thanks for posting! one of my main problems is trying to fit in with my peers. I often get criticized for not being black enough so I try and do things that would make me seem more black. it's really stupid and it doesn't make me happy so I don't know why I do it.

----------


## AaDi

i've got a huge set of masks .. i keep swapping em around .. kabhi funny .. kabhi sincere .. kabhi honest .. kabhi batameez .. kabhi ghamundi .. so i can say .. yea wen i meet new ppl .. i try to set an image .. n rather a fake one  :Wink:

----------


## Jugnoh

> i've got a huge set of masks .. i keep swapping em around .. kabhi funny .. kabhi sincere .. kabhi honest .. *kabhi batameez .. kabhi ghamundi* .. so i can say .. yea wen i meet new ppl .. i try to set an image .. n rather a fake one




Wow ......:hug2;

----------


## aneeza ali

i always behave like wat i am, i don't care about persons that wat they are thinking about,how much they understands me

I am as wat  I am  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Same like Aneeza jii,
i don't need any masks,jhoot kis say boolte hain loog,doosroon say ya kud say??

----------


## aneeza ali

Yeah i don't like diplomatic persons, n that persons  who shows themselves sooo sweeet, they don't shows wat they realy are  :Smile:

----------

